# Omar....



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

With the speculation and what not on Rep. Omar and her paying of money out of her campaign fund and what not. You got some Rep. screaming for her to step down.... WAIT A MINUTE.... many have used funds wrong. I think all were slapped with fines. So don't be preaching for her to step down.

Now for her other activities... ie: adultery, anti-semetic, etc.... Those scream for stepping down. But using funds wrong... fine her, make her pay them back, etc.

Yes I am calling out hypocrisy that I see.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I see some lady filed for divorce because her husband who works for Omar was having an affair with Omar. He told his wife he loves Omar and moved out. The libs are afraid of her and will say little or nothing.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

This is what I find funny....

Trump paid off porn star&#8230;&#8230; non stop coverage on the news...

Omar pays for an affair and ruins another persons life..... not much news coverage so far.

Hypocrisy????

One side called for impeachment.... now crickets???

Like I mentioned both are campaign finance issues..... no impeachment... just pay fines. But the media is showing bias. But again they would be called "RACIST" if they reported on this. :eyeroll:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Not saying there should not be more coverage......but comparing a House member to the President of the United States????? :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The office they hold makes a difference? One pays off a what, porn star and blackmailer? The other suckered a guy and ruined the life of an innocent woman. It's not the office held Ken it's the effect of their action on others.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

No way you can tell me that President is on the same level as House member. Can you really tell me that there aren't more people who know who is President than House member???? :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:

NOT


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Ken...

Agree about the position they hold and which one requires some press. But the press will put her and the "squad" front and center on anything against the president. But when a black eye shows up on one of them.... crickets. You cant have it one way when it only suits the need to push a narrative.... it is showing bias in the media. Fox even covered the stormy stuff... granted from the other side of the spectrum but they did cover it.

I was never one to believe or fall for all of Trumps "fake news" and BS.... but lately I am drinking that Kool Aid... because if you sit back with open eyes you can see how the media is driving narratives. It isn't journalism at all. It is opinion mouth pieces pushing what they or the network wants. They are paid actors not journalists. Just look at Lawrance Odnell&#8230;.. and the people coming to his defense. He said "one non-confirmed source".... really is that a guy down at the corner bar?? then people defended him because he said "if true" a few times. REALLY!!! They should just become the Onion....or National Enquirer... :bop: Yes I would be this harsh on Fox as well if they did something like this.

Honestly watch some of the Steven Crowder you tube stuff. He does "change my mind" things at totally debunks trying to have civil conversations with people on hot button topics. He shuts down the "talking head BS" that is pushed daily with facts. It shows how people absorb and don't let go of these things once they hear a snippet from a news network. Now granted you have to take much of Crowders stuff with a grain of salt because he leans right and is doing some of it as comedy....ie: Late night show stuff. But his "change my mind" are really good and gets convos going in a civil way.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

[


> quote="KEN W"]No way you can tell me that President is on the same level as House member. Can you really tell me that there aren't more people who know who is President than House member???? :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


That's not what I said Ken. If person A mugs someone, and person B murders someone who is the greater criminal? If you ask which was the president and which was in Congress that has no bearing on the level of the crime. That only showcases a political bias. If A and B were both murderers which would you punish more, and why?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Now Omar is calling for the United Nations to guard our southern border???? uke: uke: uke:

So is she really for the US????

This stuff needs to be called out in a big way. She is also calling or saying that Trump is against PR and this possible hurricane that will hit it. She said he is diverting money from FEMA to pay for the border and judges to hear cases of immigration.

So lets put this into perspective...

1. She voted against any money going towards the border and welfare of the people at the border or the people "in cages". Yet decries all of the border stuff as in humane conditions.

2. The money that she says isn't in FEMA or being diverted (which hasn't been proven at all) would be going to help people get processed quicker at the border. Which could let them in or keep them from coming in. IT IS A MAJOR ISSUE at the border is the slow process of hearing cases of people trying to come in legally. But yet it is bad if the money is getting diverted.

3. Trump stated he is ready and FEMA is ready to go to PR if the hurricane does damage. So again she is spreading lies. :bop:

Like I mentioned above the only things getting press is anything to put a thorn in the side of Trump..... media bias.


----------

